# 6D Experience



## daniemare (Dec 11, 2012)

I got my 6D yesterday and thought I will share my initial impressions. These impressions are from a Canon shooter coming from Rebel bodies (450D & 500D) and I thought it will help someone that is in the same boat as I was in figuring our whether or not to upgrade to the 6D.

What I use a camera for:
Family (with kids running around) and Travel. Nothing for payment

Physical Attributes
Weight: Heavier than anticipated and with the 24-105 kit much more than the Rebel. I had a 17-50 F2.8 Sigma on my Rebel which made it heavier than the out of the box kit already, but the 6D is beyond that. I am glad I have a Black Rapid strap. Would not like this around my neck. However, the balance (not tipping over so much) is better than my 500D/Sigma combo and although heavier, definitely usable all day long.
Size: I like the physical size over the Rebel. Using both hands on it feel much more comfortable. I handled a 5DIII&5DII in the store, and I prefer the 6D size. For me, coming from a Rebel, the 6D feels great in the hand while the 5DIII felt like a stretch.
Feel & Buttons: Everything felt better - body, buttons, shutter sound (love that ;D). I have to get use to using the top plate buttons, but the rest of the button layout felt very familiar even to the dated 500D. 

Operation
Name an attribute, and it is better than the 500D, and you can't help but think that "this is how it is supposed to be". The level of customization really impressed me. I appreciate that the 5DIII and 1DX is even better at this, but coming from a Rebel, WOW! What I particularly liked is:
- C1 and C2 functions
- Minimum shutter speed setting
- Customisation options in general. Like AI Servo assignability to the DOF button, ISO limits, Different Focus points in Portrait v Landscapes
- Direct access to Drive, ISO etc. on top plate
- GPS & Wifi: Did not explore this other than pairing to my iPhone and (it has a slight lag) I can see this being handy for shots where I am in front of the camera with the family.
- HDR: I liked that this is built in.
- WB: I might miss a dedicated button for this, but the Q menu does accomodate this.

Performance
ISO: High ISO is so much better than the 500D. Expressing it in Stops is beyond my ability, but with the 500D I did not use 1600 (except in the rare circumstances where shutter speed was more important than IQ). Now with this I can see no problem going to 6400 and I think 12800 will become the new 1600 (which is still 1 stop below native max). So what is that 3 Stops  ? Off course this is dependent on what you can tolerate in terms of noise.
FPS: It’s faster than my 500D so that’s an improvement for me and I see it as adequate for the "action" type shots I sometimes need.
Focus: I played with it indoors (dark outside) and with the 24-105, 50 1.4, 100 L Macro and 70-200 F4 Non-IS. My approach was not scientific at all but the focus on the centre point was snappy and quicker than my Rebel. The Macro was slow as usual. I used the outer points, and as I Rebel user could not complain about speed or accuracy.
Viewfinder: Forget that it is not 100%, this is much better/brighter than the Rebel's

Conclusion
Yes I am sure a lot of people can and will nitpick over many of the (missing) features. But coming from a Rebel, most will be blown away. So, is the upgrade worth it? Well, I felt I had to upgrade from my 500D. So it was either a 60D/650D (body only) at $800 or this. So does the extra $2000 ($1200 body + 800 lens) make you a better photographer? No, but it will make the pictures you do take look better, especially in low light. 
Why not 5DII? I liked the smaller/lighter size, Overall newer tech, Digic 5+, GPS & WiFi options and I am confident that this will now last me a very long time.
Why not D600? To commited to EOS (Lenses and Flashes) and I handled it in the shop, it felt very foreign.


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 11, 2012)

Welcome to FF world......


----------



## daniemare (Dec 11, 2012)

DB said:


> Good of you to share your initial thoughts. A lot of current Rebel owners will read your summation with keen attention and will probably give you more credence given your upgrade path (as opposed to the raucous mob element a few months back here on CR that declared the 6D DOA!?).
> 
> You're probably typical of the user that Canon had in mind for this DSLR, thus your opinions count a lot. (btw I shot with my next-door neighbors D5100 two weeks ago - he had it on a tripod in the garden and he wasn't aware that it had a built-in Intervalometer, so I showed him + he didn't know what 'M' mode was?? and he's an engineer, but the menu system is simply awful and the camera's ergonomics horrible, and coming from a 7D it felt foreign too).
> 
> Good luck with your new DSLR, I'm sure you'll get a lot of mileage from it



Thats why I thought I will share it, as I felt there were more unhappy 5DII owners out there that wanted a 5DIII for sub $2000 than rebel users that might be excited about the FF prospect.

I refrained from calling the Nikon ergonomics and menu "awful" as I am sure that crowd feels the same about the Canon interface - but I could not get the damn D600 out of auto-focus point mode 

I do not know about DOA - the sales person said that the 6D is expected be their best Christmas model (of dSLR) without a doubt and the interest they have seen from the local wedding guys are phenominal. He said when you get to $2100 bucks, that extra $400-$500 stretch to the 5DIII is a hurdle most cannot overcome. Well that is definitely true for me.


----------



## T-RonX (Dec 11, 2012)

Thank you very much for your initial thoughts. I was kind of waiting for this information. I am in the same boat as you were, I have a 500D and use it for travel/nature. I went to a local photo store and held one in my hands. It feels absolutely amazing and the large viewfinder is a great improvement.

Thanks for answering my questions about focus, ISO and operation! I think I'm going to buy myself a nice Christmas present this year. ;D


----------



## 604FF (Dec 11, 2012)

I just upgraded from a 60D which I had used heavily for 2 years (non-professional). I'd happy to answer any questions you may have.


----------



## Renegade Runner (Dec 11, 2012)

I also made the jump from a Rebel T1i to the 6D last week. I do not regret my purchase. Faster zoom, better iso etc... The colors in my photos also seem better. I have not had much time to play with it but I will post pictures soon.


----------



## T-RonX (Dec 11, 2012)

I have some questions.

The sample images Canon released don't look exactly sharp, I don't know if it's due to the lack of sharpening or if it's just me, but can anybody comment on that or perhaps post a full-res jpg?

Any noticeable improvements in Dynamic Range?

Can you still change the AF point using the top right button like I can on my 500D, or do you have to use the wheel?

Thx


----------



## daniemare (Dec 11, 2012)

T-RonX said:


> I have some questions.
> 
> The sample images Canon released don't look exactly sharp, I don't know if it's due to the lack of sharpening or if it's just me, but can anybody comment on that or perhaps post a full-res jpg?
> 
> ...



I change the points exactly like on my 500D by pressing the top right button and turning the top wheel (behind the shutter). The one also used to for eg. to change aperture values in Av mode. You can also use the D pad which I am not use to yet. What do you mean "or do you have to use the wheel"? Do you change it just by pressing the button? Did not know you can do that, do you have to press it repeatedly?

I will post pics when I have somthing worth while (not just objects on the table and walls)


----------



## T-RonX (Dec 11, 2012)

Sorry for being unclear. By "wheel" I actually meant the D pad. And currently I change AF point using the top right button and then turning the wheel behind shutter just like you said.


----------



## 604FF (Dec 11, 2012)

T-RonX said:


> I have some questions.
> 
> The sample images Canon released don't look exactly sharp, I don't know if it's due to the lack of sharpening or if it's just me, but can anybody comment on that or perhaps post a full-res jpg?
> 
> ...



Sharpness: Don't expect 6D to be any sharper. your glass is the only determining factor. but you do get AF micro adjustment which I don't need for my copy of 24-70L Mark I.

DR: Again don't expect a big jump in this either. I am not sure if I noticed any difference in DR for the high ISO shots I have taken so far. There is however the in-camera HDR feature which I'd like to try soon. But I will need to mount it on the tripod first.

The reasons for me to upgrade are: 
- Getting the "proper" focal length perspective (24mm on FF is much wider than on cropped sensor and I can be much more creative with my 24-70L now)
- High ISO performance (much much better than cropped, some people say it's even better than 5D3)
- Auto ISO with minimum shutter speed (fixed presets only though)
- Shallower DOF
- Low light AF (takes about a second in really dim situation, seems reliable so far)
- I can use a 50mm like a 50mm now

To me, those are the only reasons that matter to me. Overall, I am quite happy with it as I always shoot indoor without flash and I need a minimum of 1/80 or 1/125 shutter speed.


----------



## Area256 (Dec 12, 2012)

T-RonX said:


> The sample images Canon released don't look exactly sharp, I don't know if it's due to the lack of sharpening or if it's just me, but can anybody comment on that or perhaps post a full-res jpg?



The digital picture did some tests of this: here

With the right lens, in RAW, the images are basically the same as the 5DII upto the Nyquist limit of the sensor (which is a little less because it's *only* 20MP).

However the jpegs can be a little soft at higher ISOs, turn the NR off, or shoot RAW if you don't like that.

Also the lens has a huge impact. My 100mm f/2.8L is stupid sharp. My 24-105mm, less sharp. However there is more detail in the images shot on a full-frame. 

For DR, I'm waiting for LR to update so I can really push it, however out of the box you won't notice any more since Canon seems to be using the same tone curve - which makes sense, too much DR in the tone curve and you get flat images.

I don't have anything especially great to post yet, but the images I'm getting are clearly better than the ones on my 60D in terms of the amount of detail they resolve, the amount of noise, and I think the colour depth as well.


----------



## xps (Dec 12, 2012)

Area256 said:


> T-RonX said:
> 
> 
> > The sample images Canon released don't look exactly sharp, I don't know if it's due to the lack of sharpening or if it's just me, but can anybody comment on that or perhaps post a full-res jpg?
> ...



I am interrested in the AF function. 
What is your experience: Is it faster than the 60D shooting wildlife, cars ....?? 
I was a little bit disappointed, because it got sharp in low light, but it took a long time.....


----------



## glongstaff (Dec 12, 2012)

Cheers for the above comments.

As an amateur and budgetary concerns are always in the minds of those that don't make money from photography I have been in the same state of mind.....as a current Canon 350D user with various lenses (dearest being £800) I have been looking at the Canon 7D, then came along the 6D and the possibility of moving to full frame but have had concerns about the low fps....especially as I take sports and nature shots mainly.....so it was then Canon MKIII 

As we get very little 'sales reductions' on the goods from the various camera makers over here in the UK (you can literally say sometimes its pounds for dollar instead of the exchange rate) can you please tell me how the 6D handles fast moving imagery


----------



## curby (Dec 12, 2012)

Besides, lens compatibility, my main concern with the 6D was the small coverage area of the AF points within the frame. Dpreview notes that it's due to having to cram the AF sensors into a smaller body, but a little unfortunate all the same. How does AF point coverage compare to your Rebel? I have a 450D and am considering an upgrade in the coming year.


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 12, 2012)

DB said:


> Good of you to share your initial thoughts. A lot of current Rebel owners will read your summation with keen attention and will probably give you more credence given your upgrade path (as opposed to the raucous mob element a few months back here on CR that declared the 6D DOA!?).
> 
> You're probably typical of the user that Canon had in mind for this DSLR, thus your opinions count a lot. (btw I shot with my next-door neighbors D5100 two weeks ago - he had it on a tripod in the garden and he wasn't aware that it had a built-in Intervalometer, so I showed him + he didn't know what 'M' mode was?? and he's an engineer, but the menu system is simply awful and the camera's ergonomics horrible, and coming from a 7D it felt foreign too).
> 
> Good luck with your new DSLR, I'm sure you'll get a lot of mileage from it



In Canon FF family, the 1D X would consider as a biggest brother, 5D III is middle, and 6D is youngest. 

Can we just have a warm welcome to our youngest brother, 6D


----------



## schmidtfilme (Dec 12, 2012)

Great review, thanks. 

I just bought last week the Canon 6D. Actually I was always a Nikon shooter since 1991. 

I went with Canon instead of Nikon due to the fact that I like the pictures better. Mainly the color rendition and they feel more organic. On film I was always shooting Fuji Velvia 50. Some here might remember. 

So far I am very impressed with my new 6D. I didn't buy the 5D because the pictures are more or less the same and I didn't like the big body.


----------



## verysimplejason (Dec 13, 2012)

daniemare said:


> I got my 6D yesterday and thought I will share my initial impressions. These impressions are from a Canon shooter coming from Rebel bodies (450D & 500D) and I thought it will help someone that is in the same boat as I was in figuring our whether or not to upgrade to the 6D.
> 
> What I use a camera for:
> Family (with kids running around) and Travel. Nothing for payment
> ...



Thanks for sharing your experience. I'm coming from the same rebel too. I'm still waiting for the 7D2 and will decide after its release. Have fun!


----------



## T-RonX (Dec 14, 2012)

Does Auto ISO work in manual mode? My 500D is stuck on ISO400 in manual and Auto ISO.


----------



## dexstrose (Dec 14, 2012)

yes, auto iso range works in M mode on 6d. you can set low to a 100 and max up to 25600.


----------

